# safety in supermarkets



## Jane Doe (11 May 2009)

Do supermarkets have a duty of care to customers to see customers are not subject to threats of voilence by another shopper?

could someone subjected to such threats take a case against the supermarket?


----------



## Ravima (11 May 2009)

why would take an action against the supermarket and not against the offending party?

have you made a complaint to management/gardai?


----------



## Jane Doe (11 May 2009)

Ravima said:


> why would take an action against the supermarket and not against the offending party?


i just wanted to know if  supermarkets have a duty of care to customers to see customers are not subject to threats of voilence by another shopper?


----------



## jhegarty (11 May 2009)

I'd be surprised if they did.


----------



## Complainer (11 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> Do supermarkets have a duty of care to customers to see customers are not subject to threats of voilence by another shopper?
> 
> could someone subjected to such threats take a case against the supermarket?


There is nothing explicit in legislation about supermarkets, or about threats of violence. The real issue would be whether they could have reasonably predicted that this event would happen.

Was it a totally random thing, or was it brought on by some action or negligence by the supermarket?


----------



## Smashbox (12 May 2009)

There's no way any supermarket can know if an act of violence is gonna occur.


----------



## NicolaM (12 May 2009)

You do post some interesting/unusual questions Jane Doe!
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=111739

Nicola


----------



## dereko1969 (12 May 2009)

NicolaM said:


> You do post some interesting/unusual questions Jane Doe!
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=111739
> 
> Nicola


maybe the traffic warden followed the person that took the photo into the shopping centre and decked them? curiouser and curiouser.......


----------



## extopia (12 May 2009)

Is this a real situation or an academic situation?


----------



## NicolaM (12 May 2009)

Or...an assignment, perhaps?

Nicola


----------



## gillarosa (12 May 2009)

I was wondering if the wayward TD was back, being election time and all!!


----------



## Jane Doe (12 May 2009)

NicolaM said:


> You do post some interesting/unusual questions Jane Doe!
> 
> Nicola


which is more than i can say for you.i could try to go through your posts but i would not be interested enough

i seem to remember once when someone was asaulted in a disco of a hotel the took action against the hotel


----------



## Celtwytch (12 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> which is more than i can say for you.i could try to go through your posts but i would not be interested enough


 
There's no need to be rude - Nicola was merely making an observation.


----------



## Caveat (12 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> which is more than i can say for you.i could try to go through your posts but i would not be interested enough


 
WTF?! 

Unbelievable response.


----------



## Jane Doe (12 May 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> There's no need to be rude - Nicola was merely making an observation.


nicola and other posters were using other posts of mine to make fun and i consider that rude


----------



## jhegarty (12 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> nicola and other posters were using other posts of mine to make fun and i consider that rude



She only said you posted interesting questions. That was a compliment the last time I checked.


----------



## Jane Doe (12 May 2009)

jhegarty said:


> She only said you posted interesting questions. That was a compliment the last time I checked.


OK I am sorry, I picked up wrong and I apologise


----------



## mathepac (12 May 2009)

NicolaM said:


> You do post some interesting/unusual questions Jane Doe!
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=111739


You beat me to it. I agree, some very unusual questions.


dereko1969 said:


> maybe the traffic warden followed the person that took the photo into the shopping centre and decked them? curiouser and curiouser.......


Maybe the kid who was messing with the plant went shopping with a hand-gun?


----------



## iggy (12 May 2009)

What if I was mindin` me own business, doin` me shoppin` an` this happened?
Who`d be responsible if I was gored in the vegetable department???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8utcbh54IA8


----------



## Caveat (12 May 2009)

iggy said:


> ... if I was gored in the vegetable department???


 
Sounds painful.  I'm fond of my two veg (and meat TBH)


----------



## McCrack (13 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> which is more than i can say for you.i could try to go through your posts but i would not be interested enough
> 
> i seem to remember once when someone was asaulted in a disco of a hotel the took action against the hotel


 
OWWWW, Bamo.


----------



## NicolaM (13 May 2009)

Op has apologised to me for the above by PM, guys

Nicola


----------



## MandaC (16 May 2009)

Seriously though, I was in car park of my Supermarket once and before I got out of my car a woman who had just finished packing her groceries just pushed her empty trolley away from her and it came flying downhil and would have done my car some serious damage.  Luckily I got out and stopped it and I also told her she should be more careful.  She hadnt realised anyone was still sitting in my car so she was annoyed she was caught and completely lost the head and totally over reacted.  

She actually got up into my face and really looked like she was going to physically attack me, she was really that wound up.  I looked around for Security but no one there.  She calmed down when I told her to get out of my face or else (in a not very nice way, I am sorry to say)  It could have been nasty.  But no way would I blame the shop or if anything had happened  or would I have tried to bring a case.


----------



## Sconhome (16 May 2009)

Ah so thats a reason for the euro coin, people are less likely to leave the trolley lying around (or push them away) and cause damage to cars.


----------



## extopia (18 May 2009)

It's 2 euros in Aldi Coolock!


----------

